# Broadarrow



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I keep looking at the orange faced auto PVD. Was a black faced auto ever made?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Direct off TZUK thread



> There will be:
> 
> Black case, black dial automatic
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Black case, black dial automatic
> 
> Black case, orange dial quartz
> 
> Steel case, orange dial quartz


They are now available.


----------

